# Good Online resource



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Check out the Anglers Resource page for some good info for Guide Placement Software (GPS). It is a pretty cool feature to get started setting up for guide spacing. Just put in some measurements from the reel and select the style of guides you would like to use. It will give you a chart of the recommended spacing and guide sizes. They are working on having the data for specific reels.

http://anglersresource.askbis.com/Portals/anglersresource/gps2.html 

Also check out the Static load tutorial.

http://anglersresource.askbis.com/StaticLoadTutorial.aspx

The home page which has links to both is 

http://anglersresource.askbis.com/default.aspx

John


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Does this work for conventional reels also?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Spydy, no this will not. This is meant for wrapping a rod using the New Guide Concept (NGC) setup for spinning rods. Typical factory spinners, and even some customs depending on customer preference, are built using "cone of flight" guide setups. This basically means that the rings of the guide form a cone based on the way they are spaced out, with the idea that the line is gradually funneled into that cone until it goes out the tip. The NGC uses a much smaller cone that chokes the line down a lot faster and then uses evenly spaced guides to pass the line out from there. It works leaps and bounds better than the traditional cone of flight setup for distance and lightweight even because you can use smaller guides towards the end.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

There are new'er concepts coming out from fuji than just NGC.... they seemed to be based off NGC, but tweaked.... iv read them over a few times already... but I build more conv than spinning 

The static load section is good for conv, and works well.

I have read the KR concept a few times...

http://anglersresource.askbis.com/TheoryoftheKRConcept.aspx

...will be trying on a older fiberglass rod 9' for spinning this winter... tossing lighter stuff with braid, I will be planning on using 8-6 size running guides after the choke point, and lots of them....


----------

